# Striper Knife



## johnmyjohn (Aug 6, 2006)

I make knives once in a while and reading all the striper reports pushed me into making a knife for cleaning them.The blade is just shy of 10'', carbon steel and the handle is cherry wood. The fish is recessed and filled to wear longer. I made the sheath from thick leather for the individual knife. What do you all think.


----------



## fishin_envy (Aug 13, 2010)

Beautiful piece of work.


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

Good job on workmanship! I bet this piece of steel takes care of those stripers!


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

Nice, do you sell them? If so PM me with info. Thanks


----------



## firedog4$ (Aug 24, 2004)

Nice job, that ought to clean them up real nice. No electricity needed.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Excellent knife!


----------



## johnmyjohn (Aug 6, 2006)

tbone2374 said:


> Nice, do you sell them? If so PM me with info. Thanks


 Message sent.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

I can attest to the quality of John's knives as I am a lucky owner of one. It will zip through a striper fast and holds it's edge very well. The sheath is a work of beauty and I get many compliments on both.
I use it instead of an electric knife most of the time.


----------



## Boatless Potlicker (Oct 5, 2009)

That thing is NICE! PM me with details if you can make more. Those would make great gifts too.


----------



## johnmyjohn (Aug 6, 2006)

Thanks all for the complemints.
Thanks Loy for the input, I like it when someone is getting use out of something I made. Johnny


----------



## FISHROADIE (Apr 2, 2010)

Thats one nice knife, if you sell them, please contact me and let me know how long it would take to make one and how much, thats one of the coolest knifes i have seen.


----------



## Spider Wire (Nov 16, 2009)

Yea that is one nice piece of craftsmanship please pm me with the details also.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

spider wire, that is a spooky avatar! Reminds me of Mr. Bill on Saturday Night Live.


----------



## stewman773 (Jun 19, 2009)

please PM me if interested in selling some knives....


----------



## johnmyjohn (Aug 6, 2006)

shadslinger said:


> spider wire, that is a spooky avatar! Reminds me of Mr. Bill on Saturday Night Live.


 You're right Loy, even a skinny Gumby Pokey character.


----------



## Lone Eagle (Aug 20, 2009)

That is a very good looking knofe. How long have you been making knoives?


----------



## Spider Wire (Nov 16, 2009)

Spooky? i think it is orginal, LOL......


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

It's a cool avatar SW, I just had to poke fun, lol.


----------



## Spider Wire (Nov 16, 2009)

Thanks, I am hoping to catch some big cats this fall and change it out to one kinda like Dbullards.....but have to catch a monster first.


----------



## johnmyjohn (Aug 6, 2006)

Lone Eagle said:


> That is a very good looking knofe. How long have you been making knoives?


 I started in about 92. I couldn't find the type of knife for my needs. At that time it was for bigger fish, snapper, kings, sharks and such. The store bought blades wouldn't clear the body from top to bottom for a clear cut and most important the knife blade had to have some flex. As time went on I improved on the design as I used them and other people wanted differnt things. Unfortunately When I make a knife and someone likes it I can get close to building another like it but they won't be the same. I slow grind the blades by eye, hand carve the handles from a block of wood and cut and lace the sheaths from raw leather. All this starts with an idea and without a pattern. The fish in the handle is a new thing for me and I kind of like it.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

The fish in the handle is great. Is it hand drawn, inletted in, or just how?


----------



## markbrumbaugh (Jul 13, 2010)

That is a fine knife. Do you make a rechargeable one?


----------



## johnmyjohn (Aug 6, 2006)

Whitebassfisher said:


> The fish in the handle is great. Is it hand drawn, inletted in, or just how?


 Hey Don. Yes, I draw an out line of what I want to paint on a finished knife handle. Then I get a small craft knife I made to hollow it out or recess it about 1/8- 1/4 inch deep. I paint the fish on the bottom let it dry and use a clear filler to cover it. I reshape it and finish it out. Every time I start carving on those knife handles I stand to ruin one.
Electric cord no, but batteries may be a new idea:wink:


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

Mr. Bill was a funny funny character... brought back memories!


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

johnmyjohn said:


> Hey Don. Yes, I draw an out line of what I want to paint on a finished knife handle. Then I get a small craft knife I made to hollow it out or recess it about 1/8- 1/4 inch deep. I paint the fish on the bottom let it dry and use a clear filler to cover it. I reshape it and finish it out. Every time I start carving on those knife handles I stand to ruin one.
> Electric cord no, but batteries may be a new idea:wink:


WOW John! I thought it looked hand drawn, but the quality really amazed me! You really have talent as an artist. Seriously.


----------



## johnmyjohn (Aug 6, 2006)

Thanks Don and everyone else for the interest.


----------



## rocket34 (Jul 7, 2009)

Sent in my check for one. They are unique. Will make a great gift.


----------



## HAIRCUTTER (Aug 2, 2006)

Great looking knife,well done.Thanks for sharing.
R.E.B.


----------



## rocket34 (Jul 7, 2009)

I received my knife from Johnmyjohn yesterday. I t is a beautiful piece of work. The inlaid painting on the handle and the sheath are striking. Have not used it yet but the blade appears to be very utilitarian. Thanks to Johnny for his craftsmanship, this is going to make a great gift for my son Scott. (Scott has a thing for knives; I may not be able to get him to use it to actually clean a fish with it).


----------



## johnmyjohn (Aug 6, 2006)

rocket34 said:


> I received my knife from Johnmyjohn yesterday. I t is a beautiful piece of work. The inlaid painting on the handle and the sheath are striking. Have not used it yet but the blade appears to be very utilitarian. Thanks to Johnny for his craftsmanship, this is going to make a great gift for my son Scott. (Scott has a thing for knives; I may not be able to get him to use it to actually clean a fish with it).


 Thanks for the good words David.


----------



## stewman773 (Jun 19, 2009)

Got my striper fillet knife in the mail tonight very good craftsmanship the pictures on here don't the knife justice can't wait to use it.


----------



## johnmyjohn (Aug 6, 2006)

stewman773 said:


> Got my striper fillet knife in the mail tonight very good craftsmanship the pictures on here don't the knife justice can't wait to use it.


 Thanks again John. I hope you get good use out of it.


----------

